# swirl texture



## tcleve (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a swirled ceiling to repair
I've made attempts in the past with a big flat brush, a broom ...bad results
There's got to be a special tool or technique
Any help is appreciated


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

not that I'm a expert at hand designs (had a partner that was)
some of the tools he used,sea sponge (their rough),sponge with a rough rag over it,but mostly a paint brush for this type of application,think the cheaper the better,stiff like bristles,he would cut and form them to his liking.a good drywall supply store should have some hand design brushes
but it's hard to match into this type of design,you start from one end and work into your work when first originally done,so if the repair is in the middle of ceiling,how you going to do it.thats why alot of builders don't like hand designs,their too hard to patch into,a lot of times they end up being a total redo.
plus even if you know how to do the design,you half to match his strokes,,,,bigger,smaller etc ,,,it's a to each his own in drywall art,to someone who does it every day this is no biggy,but it sounds like you don't (not being negative)
depending on where the damage is on the design,you may half to do a total redo
do you got a pic of the damaged area too


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Might I suggest a wallpaper brush? Trim the bristles to get an uneven pattern. It's not too bad matching swirl, half the battle comes after the texture dries and you blend it in.


----------



## tcleve (Dec 7, 2010)

Wallpaper brush......good
Not sure what is meant by the 1/2 the battle part.


----------



## tcleve (Dec 7, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> depending on where the damage is on the design,you may half to do a total redo


Thanks for the info Buck
Its in a corner so I'm hoping I can confine the strokes to that area,


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

tcleve said:


> Wallpaper brush......good
> Not sure what is meant by the 1/2 the battle part.


When I've matched brush textures, after the texture is dry I use a wet sponge to remove any that looks like it shouldn't be there.


----------



## tcleve (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Slim
Good advise.:thumbsup:


----------

